# Few sticks from the Father's Day Humidor



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

And my favorite smoke....Cusano 18 Double Connecticut & Paired Maduro!


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Nice!!!! Those pictures smell really good!! lol


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

Nice variety. It's been a long while since I had one of the 18's, but from what I remember, they were both pretty good. That's a nice humi.


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Tasty pics


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

8ball917 said:


> That's a nice humi.


Thanks.....True story my wife picked that humi out!!! :shock:


----------



## bn087 (Jun 22, 2009)

Your wife made a good decision...my wife bought me my Treasure Dome, I picked it out but its nice to know they think about us from time to time.

I second the 18 paired maduro, its a rough looking stick with lots of flavor.


----------



## pips (Jul 29, 2010)

sexy !


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

I was looking at the treasure dome and I really like that Humi but I was affraid I would outgrow it to quick plus my wife let me put it on her cedar chest in the livingroom and the treasure dome was to small for the area. In your opinion does it really hold 250 cigars????


----------



## Aficionado82 (Jul 5, 2010)

great looking humi & great pictures :thumb:


----------



## bn087 (Jun 22, 2009)

AJ FERNANDEZ FAN said:


> I was looking at the treasure dome and I really like that Humi but I was affraid I would outgrow it to quick plus my wife let me put it on her cedar chest in the livingroom and the treasure dome was to small for the area. In your opinion does it really hold 250 cigars????


No, not unless I stuffed it full of coronas...I think I keep about 175 in it.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Very nice! I've always wondered how well humis with drawers seals. Never really inspected one up close.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

I was worried about the seal too but it has held steady at 70/70 since I seasoned it!! One thing I can say about having drawers is that there is much less humidity loss when you grab a stick! The drawer opening is nice and small vs a lid.


----------



## DustinFuente (Dec 8, 2009)

Yo I have that exact humidor haha great choice man


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice pics.


----------



## maxwell62 (Sep 12, 2010)

Very, very nice choice, a great looking Humidor.
I'm retihnking the solid top box I'd planned on.
The drawers sure are nice.
Great selection of cigars.
You've also caused me to add the Cusano 18's to my must try list.
Noted the Victor Sinclair cigars as well, part om my rotation now. 
Getting to like the Bohemians more all the time.
Again, fine Humidor, enjoy.
And, excellent photos.
Cheers, 
Bob.


----------



## SteelCityGirl (Aug 28, 2010)

Sweeeeeeet. Nice Humi, awesome sticks. How long will it take ya to smoke em all? :clock:


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

SteelCityGirl said:


> Sweeeeeeet. Nice Humi, awesome sticks. How long will it take ya to smoke em all? :clock:


Im an addict so since fathers day I have added 4 more humi's to the mix so I think it will take years to smoke what I got now!!!!!


----------



## SteelCityGirl (Aug 28, 2010)

AJ FERNANDEZ FAN said:


> Im an addict so since fathers day I have added 4 more humi's to the mix so I think it will take years to smoke what I got now!!!!!


Is there a 12 step program for that? :twitch:


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

SteelCityGirl said:


> Is there a 12 step program for that? :twitch:


Lets see Cut..Toast...Light...Puff...Inhale ...Exhale.....Nope ONLY a 6 step program here!!! LOL


----------



## SteelCityGirl (Aug 28, 2010)

AJ FERNANDEZ FAN said:


> Lets see Cut..Toast...Light...Puff...Inhale ...Exhale.....Nope ONLY a 6 step program here!!! LOL


Cut..Toast..Light..Puff..Inhale..Exhale..repeat as needed. 7 Steps..


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

SteelCityGirl said:


> Cut..Toast..Light..Puff..Inhale..Exhale..repeat as needed. 7 Steps..


Good point LuAnn!!!!!!:hug:


----------



## SteelCityGirl (Aug 28, 2010)

AJ FERNANDEZ FAN said:


> Good point LuAnn!!!!!!:hug:


Sould we count the "steps" to the humi?:hug: Ok I went to far on that one. :blabla:


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

That humi makes all your sticks look so organized and well laid out. Great presentation and probably saves time getting to the exact smoke that you want to enjoy. Very elegant!!:high5:


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

You are way too organized.


----------

